# Agile guitars, who owns one



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

So who owns an Agile, are they good, and what model do you own?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you do a search of "Agile" you will get enough information to make even Tolstoy happy.

My friend (and forum member) Hamstrung will be able to help you.

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I own three of them
Agile AL 3100
Agile Dauntless SBD
Agile PS924

They're all very nice but the 3100 (centre of picture) is definitely the pick of the litter! It's been my current favorite for the last few months that I've had it. The PS 924 is very "hot" with ceramic pickups, in fact I may put a different set of alnico V pickups in it as I usually play classic rock and early metal. Other than that it feels and plays great. The Dauntless is a nice guitar too, it's a lower line than the 3100 (about $100 cheaper) it has a maple neck instead of mahogany, rosewood fingerboard instead of ebony. The pickups are Duncan Designed and are ok but perhaps may be swapped if I keep it
Overall these are an incredible deal for their price. I'd much rather have my 3100 than any Epi LP and even some Gibbys!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I own one I bought from Torndownunit some time ago now. A great guy an an honest bloke.

This is a discontinued model and I'm guessing it's about five years old. It has the old Gibsoneque 'open book' headstock shape, unlike the 'wave' profile Rondo has given more recent Agiles. Hard to tell what model this is exactly, as the SN sticker was gone by the time I got my hands on it... has features that make it a cross between a current day AL2500 and an AL3000. At first I didn't care for the goldtop finish but now I find I don't care - this is a guitar I play, not stare at. Where it departs from a typical LP is the neck, which looks to be maple stained quite dark to better match the 3 pc. mahogany body. For sheer playing pleasures, it's one of my top two or three guitars. Built like a rock with real quality control.

I've only ever messed with one Agile, and that's mine. But based on that experience, I am eager to try some others on for size. Great value for your dough.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll pipe in on this as well.

I own an Agile AL-3000 with a slim neck and an Agile AL-2000. 

Both are excellent guitars and are great value. The 3000 has a few extra features that are worth the extra cash, but the 2000 is such a great value that it is hard to pass up. I've put a few upgrades into the 2000 and it has now become my favourite guitar. 

If you haven't already done so, check out agileguitarforum.com for a TON of awesome info and great pics.


----------



## worn (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm thinking about an Agile or SX Jumior/Melody maker for another project, keep reading good reviews about them, easily upgraded.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

335-style 12 string, I forget what the model # is. Really good guitar. Pups are a little hot and spikey, roll em down to 8-ish they chill out quite nicely. Detail is 100% perfect all over this thing, the binding, the inlays, joints, etc etc. Tuners are even good, I can pull it off the wall after months and it'll still be quite close to perfectly in tune. 

Besides maybe the pickups, the only drawback is the heaviness of the finish - it's fairly thick, so it's not especially resonant despite being a semi-hollow. That's OK, I bought it to use only occasionally in limited application recording.

My daughter and the guitar.









The front's actually as flamey as the back. Real good looking axe, imo.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I have an LP 2000 thats now discontinued. It has the correct horn and open book headstock.
great guitars for the money.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i have the AGILE VALKYRIE doubleneck....i LOVE this guitar...its sounds amazing...i love the sound of the twelve string...and the six string is just as fantastic...

http://profile.ultimate-guitar.com/sweet_inc/pictures/gear/154351/273849


----------

